# Introducing a chi puppy to an older chi?



## meemster (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi there,

I'm getting a new chihuahua in about two weeks. The primary reason is because we wanted Scooter to have some company. Scooter is a 6 month old female. The new puppy is a male and he will be 9 weeks old. Do you guys have any tips (from experience please!) on how to introduce a new puppy into the household without having the older dog feeling threatened? 

I've heard from some people that it's important to separate the puppy from the older dog for a while, let the older dog know that the puppy is only relegated to some parts of the house. That way the older dog will feel like it still has run of the house. 

What I don't want to happen (which is actually exactly what happened to my mom's 2 chis), is for the two dogs to hate each other, and never grow close in any way. My mom's male and female chihuahuas barely tolerate each other, and sit on opposite couches all the time. The younger male chi always likes to steal the older female chi's food/toys/attention.


I've got concerns on how to go about doing the integration, and also about whether the new puppy will eventually dominate Scooter because the new puppy is male. I would like them both to be submissive if it is possible. (Scooter is already very submissive and we would like that not to change!)

Here's some pictures of Scooter and the new pup that we are going to name Fidel.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Is it possible to bring Scooter to "visit" the new pup prior to bringing the new pup home? Maybe a few visits will ease the transition. If not, maybe the two can meet prior to going home at a neutral place, i.e. a park.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I have some pics on that (sorry, not from experience) hope it helps..

1. Meeting on neutral ground.
2. Stop fights. Spray water for small dogs. Use the leash for big ones. Never use your hands.
3. Respect the pecking order. (I guess you gotta teach the small one to respect the big one and respect you at the same time)

I really hope it helps...good luck! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well Ozzy was 7 months when we had lily and I just got her and put them in the garden together and they got on like a house on fire...........they fight but never hurt each other , they sleep together , they fight and steal over each others toys , if I put 2 treats down of the same they will fight over one , they chase each other around the garden , they fight for who sits where on mommys lap................but isnt this what all brothers and sisters do ?

I know if one is out the room the other crys for the other one , just relax and let them get on with it ............. she will love having a baby brothe rto play with

and it is a known fact that if you have a dog and a bitch together the bitch is always the boss..............same with humans :lol: 

good luck and keep us posted as we dont see you around here much anymore :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Someday I will be going thru that myself.........I hope the best and I will be watching this post very closely!!! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

PS~ that pupper is adorable, I want a black and white one too


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I just got a second chi(male) about 5 weeks ago. I had a 2 1/2 year old female. I introduced them at home in the one room that the puppy is allowed to play in (living room), and I make sure that the older one(Buffy) gets most of my attention, so she doesn't get too jealous. At first she stayed away from Chico, now she chases him, plays tug-of-war with toys with him, and even rolls around on the floor with him. She does growl at him some, but I think it is a play growl. I repeatedly tell her to "be nice" to Chico, she knows what that means from me telling her to be nice when someone pets her. So far this has all worked. The puppy has way more energy than Buffy, I think when he mellows out a little she will like him more. My suggestion is make sure the older chi comes first at everything: eating, mommy holding, going potty out the door, coming in the door, and anything else they do together. Also be patient, all dogs are different some may get along sooner than others. Good luck, and glad to hear your adding a chi to your family! They are like potato chips,"You can never just have one!"


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

I actually feel that the sooner the puppy becomes part of the family the better, but with a few exceptions. I never leave a puppy with an adult when I am gone. I have my chis in xpens. The four older girls stay in one and the puppy in the other, or should I say puppies. They get to see each other and the smells bond, but not be able to pick at the smaller one. When I am home they can be out, but if there are any problems then they all have to go to their respective pens. They learn right away to get a long. I have 6 chis in my house and they all get along very well. Don't get me wrong, they have their moments, but we have never had any major fights. Actually I have never seen a major fight between any fo the chis. They may try to control the food dish or their bed, but they all know that I am the one on top...and what I say goes.LOL  Little steps, lots of love... :wave: :wink:


----------



## meemster (Jun 10, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks you guys! I think that i've extracted from this thread that the older dog should come first, and that they should be introduced in a neutral territory first. We're picking Fidel up on Wednesday and he's going to be so cute and little that i"m not sure if i'll be able to keep from hugging and kissing him! 

I'll keep you all posted on how it goes!


----------



## ilovemychi's (Jun 17, 2004)

We adopted Tia when Chile was about 1 year old. On the way home from the breeders, Chile just kept growling at Tia....the whole way! When we got home and I put them both outside, Chile just sniffed Tia for a bit and then they played together. I always gave them both EQUAL attention, because if you don't the dog that you had first will be upset....and I always gave Chile her treat first and Tia second because Chile was my first....I don't have a problem with them at all....they are the best of friends and do everything together.

I don't think that you will have a problem with your older chi adjusting to the new one.


----------

